# Lottie and Archie 2008



## pinksalamander (May 31, 2008)

[align=center]





[/align]
[align=center]




[/align][align=left]This is Lottie's new blog. Its a little soon but i took some pictures today and i just wanted to upload them somewhere.

[/align][align=center]





[/align][align=left]Lottie is a 14 month old harlequin lop. I got her from a rescue called Animal Lifeline in Sutton. She was left inside a box by a river  She is very cute. Her ears always fly away, so she always ends up with one uprighty and one down. She doesn't mind being carried at all, and she loves her veggies. Even when she should be staying alert for 'predators' she will happily munch on some cauliflower!

[/align][align=center]





[/align][align=center]




















[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=center]





[align=left]Archie is a year old Argente Blue. He was owned by a veterinary nurse who went through a marriage breakup and could no longer keep him. He's very nervy but loves a cuddle!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny
[/align][/align]


----------



## LadyBug (May 31, 2008)

awww, she's so cute!

i love this one, she's like "whatcha doin'? you taking piccys of _me_?!?!?"


----------



## trailsend (May 31, 2008)

Aww I'm so glad you started a new blog Loved all the pictures - Lottie really does have the cutest face!


----------



## Spring (May 31, 2008)

Aww, Lottie is so precious. I really hope over time you two can have a strong bond .


----------



## tonyshuman (May 31, 2008)

I LOVE Lottie!! Her coloring is so cute and lops with ears they can move about are the greatest! Looking forward to seeing more pics and hearing more about her.:bunnydance:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 31, 2008)

Oh she's SO cute!! I love the pictures!


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 1, 2008)

[align=center]





[align=left]Some more pictures. I think the first one is her 'model pose'.

[align=center]











[/align][align=center]




Hello!





Yay! Your are covered in fluff, mission completed, i celebrate accomplishment by eating my own poop.
[/align][/align][/align]


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 2, 2008)

I just thought i'd add that i just had the nicest snuggle with Lottie. She is such a cuddly bun. I thought she was a little scared of me but she kept crawling up me and sniffing my face. We sat and watched TV for about an hour. 

First bunny kiss! :inlove:

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 2, 2008)

I just LOVE this photo!








She has the sweetest look on her face!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh, she is so gorgeous! I love her coloring. Great pics!


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 3, 2008)

[align=center]



[/align][align=left]Well i just came up with an ingenious idea. I found this radiator cover in a charity shop in town, and if i attach the two halves together i can make a pretty good rabbit cage! Its not ideal but would probably be OK for temporary use. Also, i can use one half to split a part of my room off. This aprt of my room is safe for Lottie to run around in as there are no wires and nothing to get underneath. I'm very proud of my find.. it was only Â£6!

[/align][align=center]




[/align]
Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 3, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align][align=left]Literally 'pooped' out - she'd been pooping everywhere before this.





[/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 3, 2008)

Absolutely precious!

I love the radiator cover! I do things like that.... make other things from something... Unfortunately, sometimes that's considered to be rednecked over here so I try to make things that look ok if I _recycle_ them!


----------



## Alexah (Jun 3, 2008)

It's official. I love Lottie. :hearts. Please send her to me now.

Thank you, have a nice day .


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 3, 2008)

Do you have PayPal? I'd require the cash for postage. I have an old jiffy bag somewhere... 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 3, 2008)

How ingenious of you to find that Rad. cover! Good job!


----------



## Alexah (Jun 3, 2008)

I'll pay postage so long as you cover the insurance . Ha ha!


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 4, 2008)

[align=center]





[/align][align=left]I just got back from the vet with Lottie. I wasn't sure if you were aware, but Lottie has a bad eye at the moment  Long story short, i have to take her back on Friday because they weren't able to flush the tear duct, even under local anesthetic. I've been given eye drops for now, so i hope everything goes ok! I now have 1 very anrgy rabbit. As soon as i put her in she went and laid down in her litter tray. Poor thing...

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny
[/align]


----------



## Alexah (Jun 4, 2008)

Poor Lottie. And poor you. I've been keeping up with Lottie and her bulging eye, but was hoping it was nothing. I just hope that everything turns out okay with her eye. You and Lottie will definitely be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 4, 2008)

I just had to put 2 drops in her eye. Alot less stress than i expected! I just pulled her eye open a little and dropped 2 little drops into her eye. She seemed a bit annoyed but blinked alot so i'm hoping its all gone in. I know it won't clear the tearduct but it should help keep her eye from getting infected as it has no way of flushing itself out at the moment. I guess its supposed to keep them wet? 

Also, i've just found out Lottie has worms :X Yet another thing the rescue obviously didn't discover. I don't think it could have come from here, because she hasn't been out much.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 4, 2008)

I really wanted to add this in here. Delusional just did this fantastic portrait of Lottie for me, and there is one of William coming too! I adore it, i'm so pleased. Thankyou Delusional!







Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 6, 2008)

[align=center]





[/align][align=left]Click here to see a video of Lottie![/align]

[align=left]Fran  :hearts :brownbunny
[/align]


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 6, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align]
Little update on Lottie's eye situation.

She originally went in on Wednesday, then i was asked to bring her in and leave her all day today (Friday) and now they want her in on Monday too! Shes on ophthalmic antibiotic eyedrops and Baytril. I think the reason she has been asked back so many times is actually because my vet is _too _good. I don't think she can let it rest until she is completley and utteraly satisfied that Lottie is well. In a way thats a good thing, but it sure is costing me alot!

Although, i think my vet does understand that its costing me more than i expected. She gave me a myxi jab for free! Well, i think i may have paid like half, maybe i got the Baytril free or something. Either way, i didn't have to pay for the Wednesday consultation either!

Also Lottie has a bit of a sore arm too. The fur on her front leg is kind of matted and dry and sticky, which i think is because she is grooming her eye, which is also sticky. I'm cleaning it daily. It doesn't look sore but i'm sure it will clear up when her eye clears up.

They did say there is a possibility that if Monday doesn't produce a good result i might have to be cleaning her eye twice a day for life. I hope it doesn't go that way, but it might just have to be the case :dunno

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 9, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align] 
[align=left]Today is hot hot hot! Freaky weather... i went out to take some pictures and had to run back inside and change into a pair of teeny weeny shorts to avoid boiling to death. I took 300 pictures... yes 300 in about 20 minutes. So i've spared you with just 18! Pic heavy post! There are a few weird ones in there too. Theres a view of the horizon through the houses and a picture of Trixi trying to get some attention by climbing the fence and staring at me. :craziness
[/align][align=left] 










































































:camera Fran  :hearts :brownbunny
[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 9, 2008)

*Lottie is a doll. *

*Isn't Delusional awesome???*

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> I really wanted to add this in here. Delusional just did this fantastic portrait of Lottie for me, and there is one of William coming too! I adore it, i'm so pleased. Thankyou Delusional!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 9, 2008)

I saw them on your site and was like.. 'i want!'

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 9, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> I saw them on your site and was like.. 'i want!'
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


I figured!


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 9, 2008)

Its the background on my phone... thanksyoo Delusional!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## delusional (Jun 9, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Lottie is a doll. *
> 
> *Isn't Delusional awesome???*



Why yes! Yes, I am! 

Hehe, but seriously you are quite welcome, I loves drawing bunnies. =)

William's is halfway done (as is Connor's, Ali!) so expect them soon!


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 9, 2008)

Yay!

And i love your little 'icons' too... if yu've got time you could always make me up a little Lottie icon too :wink

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Alexah (Jun 9, 2008)

:inlove:Lottie.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 9, 2008)

Lottie is SO pretty! I love her! The way her ears lop but stick out a bit is like Snowy...Soo cute!

The pics are great! And that drawing that Delusional did is amazing! 

It's great weather today isn't it? I hope it lasts! 

Jen xx


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 9, 2008)

Lottie is just so sweet - she has a really inquisitive look on her face, like she is so interested in everything .

Her eye does look better - hopefully the problem will go for good.

Jan


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 9, 2008)

[align=center]





[align=left]Well, Thistle Hall has had an upgrade!

Today i did a major clean (i mean,on my hands and knees scrubbing for about 2 hours). I decided that it looked so lovely and clean i really wasn't looking forward to it getting all dirty again! So, i bought some vinyl stick on tiles and covered the bottom floor (thats where the peeing goes on ). So its been all lovely and refloored. I hope it stays this nice!

Thistle Hall picture:






The lower wing :





[/align][/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 9, 2008)

*delusional wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Lottie is a doll. *
> ...


:shock:


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 10, 2008)

Just to say i've started work on a new video. Ive got about 30 seconds footage and another 2 1/2 minutes to get! Its going to be much better, i've just been following her around and filming her, but i can only really get clear footage in the daylight because otherwise my camcorder can't pick up the colours too well. Expect it in a very long time! I think she is getting sick of me following her around with the camcorder. She's scent marked it now, she knows its hers 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## BSAR (Jun 10, 2008)

Lottie is sooo cute!! She has a nice setup! 

(i love your icons Delusional!! and you are a fantastic painter!!)


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 12, 2008)

[align=center]





[align=left]A picture of me and Lottie together... me looking absolutley awful and her looking gorgeous as ever! 

[align=center]





[align=left]Fran  :hearts :brownbunny
[/align][/align][/align][/align]


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 12, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]*Lottie is now on Bunspace!

*[align=center]




[/align][/align]




http://www.bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=4953


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 12, 2008)

*We will hae to add her.*

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 13, 2008)

[align=center]





[/align] 
[align=left]Some more miscellaneous photos from the last few days.

Its actually slightly sunny today! Yay!

[/align][align=center]Kale!





[/align]
[align=center]Its hardwork making this much mess...






[/align][align=left]Fran  :hearts :brownbunny
[/align]


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 13, 2008)

look at those little bunny lips!!:inlove:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 13, 2008)

Y'know, I love in the pictures of you two together, how she looks at you so adoringly - she obviously loves her mom .

Jan


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 13, 2008)

She was looking around and going 'I'm bored of being held! Put me down somewhere where i can eat some carpet!'

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## BSAR (Jun 13, 2008)

That last one of her is soo cute!!


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 16, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align]
Had some not so great news today. Lotties tear duct still won't completley flush, and she has still not made a complete recovery. Although its not life-threatening at the moment, it could get worse.

I have to clean her eyes with saline solution 1-3 times a day for life.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 16, 2008)

Aww Fran, I'm sorry they couldn't clear the duct fully. At least with the regular saline washing, it should prevent things from worsening. I know it's hard work, but at least it's something manageable. Poor Lottie, and poor you.

Do you have to take her back again?

Jan


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 16, 2008)

No, i don't have to take her back. Its a relief (it costs about Â£20 a day) and i think after third try they aren't going to get anywhere, although they have asked me to book a checkup appointment every 2 months, which is offered at a discounted rate. They also said i need to keep a good check that an abcess doesn't occur and don't hesitate to call them if i'm worried about something.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Alexah (Jun 16, 2008)

How did I miss so much Lottie-ness in this blog?! :shock:!

I'm so sorry to hear that they weren't able to clear her duct out completely. I'm glad to hear that it's not life-threatening though. It's a shame it's not cleared up, but at least she has the potential to live a "normal" life - even if it means having to give her eyedrops multiple times a day. How are you handling that news and everything that's gone on with Lottie? You're such a wonderful bun-mom and Lottie's lucky to have you.

All the pics of my dear Lottie are fab! Keep 'em comin'. I love me some Lottie :biggrin2:!


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 17, 2008)

Its not too bad, i'm swabbing her eye twice daily with salt water (1 tablespoon salt to 1 pint water) so its not like its a big cost for me! Just hope it stays OK...

I'm going to contact a rescue as soon as she has had her VHD next Monday!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 17, 2008)

Lottie..





Gizmo?





Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 18, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align]
More piccies!

[align=center]










[align=left]Fran  :hearts :brownbunny
[/align][/align]


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 20, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align]
Lottie's entry for the National Bunnies competition if anyone is interested!

[align=center]





[align=left]Fran  :hearts :brownbunny
[/align][/align]


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 25, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align]
I haven't updatedin 5 days! :shock:

[align=center]I am going to a rescue on Saturday to pick up a new bunny, Archie!






[align=left]Fran  :hearts :brownbunny
[/align][/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 25, 2008)

You're getting him?!?! That's awesome! Now you can just send Lottie to me! :biggrin2:


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 25, 2008)

Yup, they replied, he's still available. Very excited!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Alexah (Jun 25, 2008)

I love Lottie :inlove:.

I love Archie :inlove:.

I want them leaseplease:. You know you want to send them to me leaseplease:. 

:stikpokeHey, hey, did you hear me? :stikpokeHello?

Oh, you'll send them to me?! Here's my address :USAflagwaving:. I'll even wave a flag for you.

Thank you, have a nice day :dancingorig:.


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 25, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align]
This camera is too close for my liking!

[align=center]




[/align]
Want to express how proud i am of my little gardening experience.

[align=center]










[align=left]Fran  :hearts :brownbunny
[/align][/align]


----------



## Alexah (Jun 25, 2008)

Both your garden and Lottie look lovely! Great job!

.


----------



## trailsend (Jun 25, 2008)

WOW just catching up with your blog- where the heck have I been? All the pictures are great! Lottie is so pretty- and I love the closeups. The picture of two together is adorable! 

I love your garden too - I am planting today like crazy. I plant lots of herbs, and veggies... I put them all up in the fall (pickles, tomatoes, salsas, etc.) 

Also I am so excited you are getting Archie (such a cute name) I can't wait to see the pictures once he's home with you


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 25, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote*


> [align=center]I am going to a rescue on Saturday to pick up a new bunny, Archie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not if I get there first!! 

:run::run::run::run:

Seriously though, Archie is sooooo cute! I love that little nosey!! 

AND, the lates pic of Lottie is adorable too! :inlove:


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 27, 2008)

[align=center]




















[/align][align=left]Sleepy bunny!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny
[/align]


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 27, 2008)

[align=center]~For Alexah~

[/align][align=center]





[/align][align=left]Fran  :hearts :brownbunny
[/align]


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Jun 27, 2008)

She sure is pretty!  Great pics!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 27, 2008)

*I LOVE this pic!! Look at her widdle mouth! :inlove:

pinksalamander wrote: *






> [align=center]
> [/align][align=left]Sleepy bunny!
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny
> [/align]


----------



## Alexah (Jun 27, 2008)

This really made my day! Thank you so, so much!

I was having one of those down and out kind of mornings and didn't even want to log in and see anyone or anything. But this has really helped perk me up and now I'm happy I'm here. 

Thanks Lottie, thanks Fran!

:biggrin2:


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 29, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align]
Introducing Archie!

[align=center]




[/align][align=center] 
[/align][align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=left]And here is Lottie upside-downy having her eye washed.
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=left] Fran  :hearts :brownbunny
[/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 29, 2008)

You'll have to have a mod change your blog name to include Archie! ...unless you're making him one of his own?


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 29, 2008)

I thought about that. I shall contact Pipp.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 30, 2008)

He'll definitely need his own cute little title bars too.


----------



## Alexah (Jun 30, 2008)

Archie definitely needs his name included - he's so cute and looks to be really sweet as well. And I just adore his coloring and little face. 

Both of your bunnies are precious and I love them :hearts.


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 30, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align]
Two more Archie pictures

[align=center]










[align=left]Fran  :hearts :brownbunny
[/align][/align]


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 1, 2008)

Woo Hoo!!! 

I :hearts Archie!!! :biggrin2:

How's he doing now? Has he learnt the ramps yet in his hutch? He is soooo adorable!!


----------



## Flopsy (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm so jealous that Lottie lets you hold her upside down like that she just looks so cute! And Archie is a cutie too! He looks so interested in everything that is going on around him, he reminds me of my Pumpkin. What color is Archie? I've never seen a chincilla coloring that light before I love it.


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 2, 2008)

*Flopsy wrote: *


> I'm so jealous that Lottie lets you hold her upside down like that she just looks so cute!


I never used to be able to. I could hold her upside down but i had to do it so tightly i couldn't really do much. Then i got Archie who is OK with it and it made doing the same with Lottie so much easier. It is possible, i think it is possible for every rabbit. You really have to say to them 'I am boss'. You know how they say animals can 'smell your fear'? Well i think there is truth behind it, that if you are nervous about flipping over your rabbit they will struggle more, and you will be more likely to let them go back over. With Lottie i grab her, be firm, put her in the position i want. I find putting my arm between her back legs helps too. Occasionally she does flip over but then you just have to say 'no' and do it again. I think its just confidence.



> What color is Archie? I've never seen a chincilla coloring that light before I love it.


He is an Argente Bleu.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 2, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align]
Some more pictures during bonding time...

[align=center]










[/align][align=left]Fran  :hearts :brownbunny
[/align]


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 3, 2008)

[align=center]





[align=left]And some more pictures!

In the Kitchen:

[align=center]




[/align]
Archie Closeup:

[align=center]




[/align]
Archie made a mess:

[align=center]




[/align]
Lottie on the ramp:

[align=center]




[/align]
Lunch!:

[align=center]




[/align]
Bonding sessions are still taking place daily. Things are going well. They are largely ignoring eachother. They sniff each other through the bars occasionally. Unless anything drastically goes wrong i will be introducing them on either Sunday (or maybe Saturday if things seem better). I'm just worried because I don't want another fight, that would mean i have to start from scratch all over again!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny
[/align][/align]


----------



## Leaf (Jul 3, 2008)

They are so adorable, and I hope the first of the bonding sessions goes smoothly!


----------



## Michaela (Jul 3, 2008)

Great pictures!  I hope the bonding is successful. :goodluck


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 3, 2008)

Is Archie a champaigne deargent? 

He's so cute! I love his soft coloring..... and of course I love Lottie!

Lottie on her back with big feetsies.... yep I'm gonna come nap her!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 3, 2008)

LOVE the 'Archie made a mess' picture- he looks like he's saying 'what a disgrace, slave hasn't cleaned my hutch out yet, but has time to take pictures?' 

And Lottie and her lunch.... AWWWW! So cute!


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 3, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Is Archie a champaigne deargent?


He is an Argente Bleu

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 3, 2008)

I love all your pictures :inlove:! Archie reminds me so much of this little blue ghost chinchilla dwarf cross at the SPCA here.

Lottie looks so funny here, lol! I love how her ears are sticking out.


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 6, 2008)

[align=center]





[align=left]More pictures...





















Fran  :hearts :brownbunny
[/align][/align]


----------



## Becca (Jul 6, 2008)

OMG I love your blog - My blog is very @!?Â£ :censored2: 

I think i will go and sort it out right now!


----------



## naturestee (Jul 6, 2008)

I love the pics with them snuggling noses!:inlove:

They're both such gorgeous bunnies. Archie has the fur color of a Champagne d'Argent but he doesn't look big enough to be one. A cross maybe?


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 6, 2008)

I was told he was an Argente Bleu, rather than a champagne. However, i think he has some nethie in him? I think he is an Argente Bleu mixed with Nethie? (Now that is a weird breeding pair!) His face looks very nethie here:






Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca (Jul 7, 2008)

Okay I have done up their Blog - Click here!


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 8, 2008)

[align=center]






[/align]
More Archie!
















Piece of grass meets its match:











And incase Lottie feels left out:






Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Michaela (Jul 8, 2008)

Very nice pictures.  Archie is stunning, whatever breed he is!  How's the bonding going?


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 8, 2008)

Well Archie nipped Lottie on the neck during sofa bonding yesterday, but I pulled her away so bit me on the arm instead :? Waiting for my Mum to get home now before I try again, I like to have her there incase something goes wrong  

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 11, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align]
Today was actually WARM!

Archie was so unused to the sun he melted:











And Lottie just did her chubby cheek look at me when I tried to take some pictures:
















I've been costing up building a huge 8ftx4ft rabbit run today, but have actually realised that its going to be pretty expensive... I thought it would be cheaper to make it myself but its really not! Hoping to save up the cash for either a new hutch (unless they start to progress bonding) or buying a new run, which I can try and work out how to attach it to the other for a mega run!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 14, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align]
Helllloooo!!











Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## RabbitWolf (Jul 14, 2008)

Awsomely cute


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 17, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote:*


>


Awww!! I love this picture! Look at the little bit of grass poking out of her mouth.... Lottie is sooo cute!


----------



## Becca (Jul 17, 2008)

Fran your so pretty 

Lottie is adorable and Archie is just plain cute :inlove:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jul 18, 2008)

Your bunnies are sooo adorable. Great photos! Lottie has such a cute face, and I love Archie's colroing.


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 22, 2008)

Copied from my other thread 'cos I'm just too **** lazy!:

Incase anyone hasn't seen my 'Thumping in the night' thread, Archie is becoming a half house rabbit due to the fact he keeps being naughty and thumping all night keeping me and my neighbours awake at half past four in the morning!

So, after much begging and convincing, my Mum said he could come in 'for nights only'. 

Our house is still not bunny proof, and won't be, due to the fact its Victorian and therefore falling apart its almost impossible to completley bunny proof. Archie will still go out in the run every day, but will spend night 'locked' in the larder. He will have access to the kitchen which ajoins to his 'room' every evening when we are about, and also to the dining room when my Mum is about and can supervise.

Lottie will hopefully be joining him if they ever do bond, which I don't think will happen anyway.

The room is pretty horrible... it used to be a shower room (off the kitchen?) but we converted it and never had time/could be bothered to redo it all, so the wall is half painted, and looks a bit shabby. I bought some vet bedding for him to lay down on, its tiled and can get chilly in winter but its only the same as being outside. And don't worry, washing machines won't be on unless he has access to the kitchen aswell to run about.

So here it is. Now I look at it it looks nasty!











Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm so naughty, I haven't updated this in a month exactly a month! Weird...)

[align=center]






[align=left]There's an Archie at the end of the tunnel!
















Lottie is a "real" rabbit!











Fran  :hearts :brownbunny
[/align][/align]


----------



## Becca (Aug 22, 2008)

Awwh more cute pictures yayyayayaya


----------



## BSAR (Aug 23, 2008)

Lottie and Archie are so cute!! They are defenitly number ones on bun-napping list!! They are just so cute! Great pics of them too!


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 9, 2008)

[align=center]






[align=left]It was warm again today! Yay!











Also, here are the plants I potted around 2 months ago, that I posted about on the forum.

Here was them when I planted them.






Here is them now!






Fran  :hearts :brownbunny
[/align][/align]


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 9, 2008)

My Goodness your Babies are ADORABLE. 

It's a good thing we have an ocean between us otherwise those 2 would be living with me. HA HA!

Susan


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 9, 2008)

Can I have Archie? Please? :biggrin2:

More pics!!!!!


----------



## Becca (Sep 22, 2008)

Excuse _me_ Fran!!! 

This amazing blog has not been updated for *ages.*

I need more Archie and Lottie pictures :biggrin2:anic:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 22, 2008)

Agreed! :nod

Fran, we're sick! You can't deprive sick people of Lottie and Archie pictures!!  *plays violin sound*


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh OK then! I'll got take some!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah make the sick people happy :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 22, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Oh OK then! I'll got take some!
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


:woohoo:biggrin2:


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 22, 2008)

OK these are all Archie, I just put him out in the garden, and now its raining! Meh, I'll see how it goes. He looks a little confused but he is munching on grass and not going in his house, I guess its his fault!

[align=center]





[/align][align=left]








































Also got some binky videos but I'll upload that once its done exporting.
[/align]


----------



## Becca (Sep 22, 2008)

A w w w w w w w w w h 

Thanks Fran!! They cheered me up, I love Archie's little nose :inlove:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 22, 2008)

Awwwww! So cute! I love Archie! Him and Chalk would go so well together... 

I've never noticed the darker grey patch on his nose before, was that always there, or is it just showing up more in these pics?

It's funny that your bunnies don't mind the rain- mine act all pathetic and huddle together at the slightest drop!

Now.... where's Lottie? I need a Lottie fix! :nod


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 22, 2008)

[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/nrSb6HWICg0[/flash]

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 22, 2008)

Awww... LOVE those binkies! 

Archie is a lot bigger than I thought as well!


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 24, 2008)

i love this pic-








Lottie's so pretty, i haven't seen that many tri-color lops, so i just love her:inlove:!


----------



## Becca (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey Fran - I'm off ill tomorrow as well - Do I get any more piccys? :biggrin2:


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 25, 2008)

Teehee. I need to do my entry for the photo phile contest tomorro so there might be some pictures then!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca (Sep 26, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Teehee. I need to do my entry for the photo phile contest tomorro so there might be some pictures then!
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


YAY :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

Archie is sooooo cute! Send him to me.


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 30, 2008)

[align=center]





[align=left]Here is Archies entry for the Photo Phile contest! He is such a good bunny, he always sits still!






Also here is a pretty pic of my cat Trixi






Fran  :hearts :brownbunny
[/align][/align]


----------



## polly (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok I know I am a nightmare and pop on and off the forum as I am always running around mental but seriously HOW did I miss that Archie was an argente bleu!!!! You lucky girl!! I drool over these rabbits at every show I go to. In fact if Bruce said I could have one I would travel the length of the UK tomorrow 

what can I say Fran he is stunning, gorgeous, beautiful, cute..... i can go on I think he would love to come up to sunny scotland for a visit *nods* 

I love his picture for the going back to school as well which is how I saw him I really need more than 24 hours in the day!!


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 30, 2008)

*polly wrote: *


> Ok I know I am a nightmare and pop on and off the forum as I am always running around mental but seriously HOW did I miss that Archie was an argente bleu!!!!


Yeah, I was pretty lucky to find him at a rescue eh!





Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## polly (Sep 30, 2008)

Very lucky there aren't that many breeders about that I know of mind you most are down south. We get them up here every so often at shows and my feet seem to stick to the floor as I am passing their pens lol 

would love more pics to drool over


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 30, 2008)

*polly wrote: *


> Very lucky there aren't that many breeders about that I know of mind you most are down south. We get them up here every so often at shows and my feet seem to stick to the floor as I am passing their pens lol
> 
> would love more pics to drool over


I second that! I'm also still waiting for my Lottie pics 

So, is Archie a purebred then? Does that mean that most probably someone got him from a breeder and then handed him into a rescue?  Do you know his story at all Fran? He IS adorable


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 30, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *polly wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Very lucky there aren't that many breeders about that I know of mind you most are down south. We get them up here every so often at shows and my feet seem to stick to the floor as I am passing their pens lol
> ...


i love them both:biggrin2:. Lottie's coloring is to die for, i think:heartbeat:


----------



## pinksalamander (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't know if he is a purebred or not. The only info I have on him is that the lady who owned him was a vet tech, but she seperated from her husband and had to give some of her bunnies to a rescue. I can't imagine what her other bunnies must have been like for her to want to give him up! They must be amazing!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## pinksalamander (May 3, 2009)

I really should update this...


----------



## Becca (May 5, 2009)

Yes Fran you really shuld!!


----------



## pinksalamander (May 5, 2009)

I'll get on it soon, although at the moment I have so much stuff that needs doing


----------



## BooLette (May 6, 2009)

SOOOO GORGEOUS!!!! They are both VERRY beautiful buns! 
P.S. Love your hair!


----------

